# Does your standard have a Roman nose?



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Not Poppy, and Iris did not either.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Just curious, what's a roman nose for a dog ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Just curious, what's a roman nose for a dog ?


A nose that is convex rather than straight. Here are a couple of pics I pulled from google images.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Maddie has one. Not sure if I have a pic that shows it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Here we go. She wasn't very impressed with me when I took this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, she's so cute!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The two year olds have straight noses, but the eleven year old has developed a roman nose. He did not always have it, but as he aged the front towards the tip started dipping.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Glad someone else asked what a roman nose is! I had no clue. Nope, my spoos nose is very straight.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Charmed said:


> The two year olds have straight noses, but the eleven year old has developed a roman nose. He did not always have it, but as he aged the front towards the tip started dipping.



Handsome Sailor


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

On Sailor it is 'dignified' and handsome! Love him!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's a sign of an aristocrat. :nod:


----------

